# Retired athlete seeks exercise... first bike (lots of pics)



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, been reading and learning all morning. New to the site, but not to online forums, im a member of quite a few so ill try not to make too many newbie mistakes.

I wont bore you with my life story but I was a D1 Baseball player for 4 years, blew out my shoulder before the draft, and have struggled to get out and sweat without a coach cracking a whip behind me. Tried distance running but a bum knee and hip killed that pretty quick. The girlfriend does triathlons and lots of biking, so i figured i'd give it a shot and if nothing else, its going to be easier on my knees and its something we can do together.

Ok so this was my first road bike, i grew up on a mountain bike and im still getting used to it but im learning fast. I got a 2009 Scattante R-330 off craigslist, and I know nothing about it other than the girlfriend saying its a good deal, but a "starter bike". The owner bought it off a lady, and he said he only rode it twice over the last year, and knows nothing about it... He wanted 450, I ended up paying him 250 for it.

Here come the pics.




























































































ok so heres the questions... 

1) did i get a good deal?

2) i have no idea what the standard components are for this bike... is anything on this bike updgraded?

3) i am on a VERY tight budget, what is the first thing i should be looking for?


----------



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

im thinking this is a womens seat? saw it when i bought it but ill replace it anyways.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Sounds like a deal. You should just ride it. With time, you'll replace things as they (eventually) wear out and you'll have a better idea of what you want.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Good deal. It is entry level, but that's fine. Ride it like crazy and if you really get into biking you will want to upgrade to a better bike. Dont worry about replacing individual parts except for seat and pedals if needed.

Go ride!


----------



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

are forte handlebars the ones that came with the bike? Its strange they look brand new compared to the rest of it.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks fine to me. 

The only thing i would check are the tires, check and see if theyre still in good condition. 


Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

D1 basketball player, how tall are you?
That bike looks like about a 54cm - what size is it?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Reading comprehension*



pdh777 said:


> D1 basketball player, how tall are you?
> That bike looks like about a 54cm - what size is it?


He said *base*ball.


----------



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

it is indeed a 54cm, and i am about 5'10" (although i was listed on my roster as 6'1"... go figure)... the size calculator reccomended a 55cm bike... so this is a tad small maybe, but for 250 bucks it was the best deal i could find. the extra cm wasn't worth paying 500 dollars... maybe when i upgrade ill get a bigger one.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> He said *base*ball.


BASEketball?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 3, 2011)

dukesbb37 said:


> it is indeed a 54cm, and i am about 5'10" (although i was listed on my roster as 6'1"... go figure)... the size calculator reccomended a 55cm bike... so this is a tad small maybe, but for 250 bucks it was the best deal i could find. the extra cm wasn't worth paying 500 dollars... maybe when i upgrade ill get a bigger one.


I'm 5' 11" and ride a 24. Size calculators recommend, but it's only a recommendation. Take the bike out, ride it and see if you're comfortable. At $250.00 I'd say you got yourself a really good deal. 

Like another said, "ride it like you stole it".


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Do us all (and you!) and get that seat level!!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You're lucky*

You got a good bike for a good price, and you have a smart girlfriend.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

#1 thing is to figure out the correct seat height for you. and as Mike says - get the seat level.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

mike t. said:


> do us all (and you!) and get that seat level!!


x 2 !!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That sure looks like a woman's seat to me too. It's a very nice bike for the money. If you become an avid rider you'll eventually want to upgrade to a better bike. How do I know this? I just do. I wouldn't recommend upgrading individual parts with the exception of tires, bar tape, & seat. That gets pretty expensive very quickly. When & if you want to upgrade I suggest buying a complete new bike. It's lots less expensive that way. Either sell the one you have or keep it for a commuter or fowl weather bike.

That's quite a nice bike for the $$. You did good.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming the bike is close to the correct size for you, along the same lines as others have mentioned, take some time on bike fit. Given your 'bum knee' comment, getting saddle adjustments right becomes that much more important. 

Next comes developing an adequate cadence based on terrain/ conditions, so I recommend a cheap, wired computer with cadence function. It'll help smooth the pedal stroke and spare your knees from undue stress. 

Re: the bike fit. If your GF can assist that's a plus, but if not, consider paying (about $50) for a standard fitting at a reputable LBS. It's an investment in keeping you comfortable and efficient on the bike.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

+1 on the bike fit. My knees aren't in the greatest of shape either (running causes melon sized swelling after a mile), but after getting properly fitted out leg wise on the bike I only really feel it when I overdo a day or my cadence drops into the 60-70 range for a long period of time. I still need to get back in and get refitted again because I've lost a bunch of weight, and now I'm having comfort issues in my arms/shoulders. I am putting that off until I reach my goal of getting rid of the final dregs of the spare tire I was carrying.


----------



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for all the advice. Im already hooked... built a bike rack from PVC for my truck... ready to go.


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

I didnt see anyone answer too many of the upgraded components. The Sora shifter(s) are very entry level, below Tiagra and 105. And that's gotta be a women's seat. Is it comfy? 

I'd say its a good deal unless it starts breaking left and right. Get out and ride, rack up some miles and figure out what you like and don't like and go from there. I wouldn't throw too much $$$ at that bike though, you'll probably outgrow it if u ride a lot.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

acetylcholine said:


> And that's gotta be a women's seat. Is it comfy?


Maybe it feels nice on his frilly bits 



> I'd say its a good deal unless it starts breaking left and right. Get out and ride, rack up some miles and figure out what you like and don't like and go from there. I wouldn't throw too much $$$ at that bike though, you'll probably outgrow it if u ride a lot.


That's what to do and then go out and buy the bike that he will be ready for at that point. By then he will know what that is. It's money wasted upgrading that bike.


----------



## dukesbb37 (Oct 4, 2011)

> And that's gotta be a women's seat. Is it comfy?


Well, ive never ridden on a bike seat that i felt was particularly "comfy", so im not sure what to compare it to. But if "comfy" bike seats feel like something your junk into your ribcage.... yes, it is very comfy!

On a serious note, the seat feels like majority of my weight is sitting on one bone in my butt or one spot on the seat is digging into my butt... I know that sounds dumb because thats basically what IS happening but I was thinking maybe the weight should be a little more balanced?


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

I think its the sort of thing where once you find the right width and shape of seat, you'll know. another way to go about it is to have your sit bones measured and select a saddle based on those numbers, which are in the 130-170 mm range? I'm going to be painfully waddling down that path here soon to replace the ROCK that is the seat on my new bike.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

acetylcholine said:


> I think its the sort of thing where once you find the right width and shape of seat, you'll know. another way to go about it is to have your sit bones measured and select a saddle based on those numbers, which are in the 130-170 mm range? I'm going to be painfully waddling down that path here soon to replace the ROCK that is the seat on my new bike.


Yes and the saddle that came on the used bike may have bent rails, broken shell or wasted padding all of these can cause it to put uneven pressure from side to side. Or your hips could be out of alignment and you need a good chiropractor, but I'd check the saddle and seatpost first.


----------



## Rolly Jogger (Oct 8, 2011)

Starter bike, but you got a good deal. the important thing is to get out there and enjoy yourselves.

I think Scattante is sold through Performance Bikes - if you have one local to you it might be worth going in to get it checked over and they may be able to give some general fit advice.

Once you're confortable on it, the first upgrade I'd recommend would be some new pedals/shoes.


----------



## IcecreamLtDan (Aug 7, 2010)

Scattante is indeed Performance Bikes house brand, so is the Forte stuff on the bike so it's quite probably as it originally came. Take the bike to a shop if you can and get fitted and a good tune up. looks like it's been treated hard. As long as you can get it fit properly it'll probably suite you just fine until your ready for something more.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

You got a great deal, enjoy it. Atmo this is a better plan than buying a random internet special without having had a chance to fit yourself to it.

As others have said, I'd guess / suggest you won't stay on that seat after a little time, that is a ladies' model.

The only other thing I'd change right off is the stem -- Find the right length and rise for you, and, stick with that. Adjustable stems I am not a big fan of. They adjust in two directions at once, height and reach, which is not ideal, and in my experience are not especially stable. The adjuster adds a little play to the whole system, making the bike feel a little vague and at worst dangerous.


----------



## mrleon82 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats on ur purchase!! 

Just go out and ride it!!


----------



## kali94116 (Mar 5, 2010)

good deal and a good starter bike


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

My favorite biking quote of all time, _"the best bike is the one you ride"_


----------

